# Red Convict Cichlids



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Follow up video on my very red marble convict female. I'm raising another 5 females that are very well colored also...love to develop a complete red strain if possible


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice pair with good potential. They are easy to breed. Try selective line breeding and you may end up with all red convicts.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, those convicts are beautiful! I've never seen any with red before, I was breeding the pinks for a few years though. Do these guys still get the bright orange abdomens when breeding? I agree with moon, it shouldn't be too difficult to get all reds with linebreeding. I'd love to get my hands on some of those marbles though


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

Beautiful girls! What's your male like?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

fishfanatic46 said:


> Beautiful girls! What's your male like?


Males are typical...no colour just blotching


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Wow, those convicts are beautiful! I've never seen any with red before, I was breeding the pinks for a few years though. Do these guys still get the bright orange abdomens when breeding? I agree with moon, it shouldn't be too difficult to get all reds with linebreeding. I'd love to get my hands on some of those marbles though


I can ship


----------



## Fishamon (Aug 28, 2014)

That's amazing!!!!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Very Nice 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

PM has been sent to you........


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

catinthehat said:


> PM has been sent to you........


Sorry for the delay...I've inboxed you


----------



## sam (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hi from Hamilton*

Did you ever spawn those nice convicts? I always love convicts still one of my personal FAVS,....


----------

